

0to255 - kylebragger
http://0to255.com/

======
atomon
I'm surprised that people don't seem to like this as much as I do. Yes, a
designer is obviously going to use a more powerful tool, but that doesn't
really say anything about how useful this is. I'm constantly writing small web
apps and I have absolutely no design sense whatsoever. Having a really simple,
elegant tool that lets me randomly choose a color and view a few shades
lighter or darker is a huge help. It's got a nice, simple UI and does one
thing very well. I'll definitely be using it.

And for those of you linking to other tools, they all either a) have a poor UI
or b) do too much. That's not to say that they don't have their place, but
they just don't do the same thing as this.

~~~
kulkarnic
I agree it's a useful tool. However, I'm usually choosing a bunch of colors,
and it helps if you're seeing the colors in context.

What I'd really love is a color-dropper plugin that lets me choose a random
color on a webpage, and change every pixel of that color to a different one
specified by me.

SASS does something close with its CSS variables, but it lacks the real-time
interaction.

Sorry this is so off-topic, this seemed so close...

------
ZeroGravitas
Okay, I'm intrigued. What can this possibly be doing that requires so many
individual Flash items?

~~~
pistoriusp
It's to enable click-to-copy (to the clipboard.)

~~~
edd
A slightly better implementation would have been to have a JavaScript click
event on every colour and then use a JavaScript to Flash function to do the
copy to clipboard. Then only one Flash file would have had to be loaded.

~~~
slig
AFAIK, it wouldn't work. Flash can only copy to the clipboard after an event
like click, doubleclick, etc, within the swf.

~~~
weaksauce
He is saying that when you click on the color it sends a message to the flash
object as to which color they are interested in and then the popup will be
eligible to click on which will then copy to the clipboard.

------
SlyShy
Nice tool, although the way the colors are displayed can distort perception.
Always remember to test and pick colors in context. If you are using a white
background, don't pick colors in a black app, and vice versa.

~~~
nopassrecover
How is this a problem here? As I see it the app uses both white and black
backgrounds to help avoid this problem.

~~~
SlyShy
Displaying them all in a column like that emphasizes the value variations.
Which is the point, of course. It's just that there is a segment of the
population that always acts shocked to discover that the three colors they
picked look different put together, than they do alone.

------
remi
Eric Meyer's Color Blender has been doing this for years.

<http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/color-blend/>

~~~
ableal
Thank you. Plus:

 _If you'd like to have the Color Blender for offline use, just view source
and save_

(actually, just saving the html page does it)

------
scorxn
Too much choice I think. "0to255 is a simple tool that helps web _designers_
find variations of any color." Designers already have offline tools to explore
full color spectra.

Tools that turn color theory into recommendation algorithms are much more
useful. Illustrator introduced a "Color Guide" palette for this and it's
great. Would be even better as a free online tool. Doesn't necessarily need to
be user-contributed like Kuler.

~~~
subbu
I am sure programmers will find this tool very useful. I had to show a pie
chart of different categories of data with varying weights. So I had to use
the same color for representing weight of the same category. The best resource
I could fine for identifying variations of same color was
<http://www.december.com/html/spec/colorhslhex10.html>. Though it gives
variations for same color, the variations aren't sequential between the rows.
So at any point I couldn't get more than 10 cascading variations of the same
color. This tool solves that problem pretty well.

~~~
kylebragger
Agreed. As a developer often working on small side projects, it's super
helpful to not have to launch photoshop to mess around with colors.

------
pg
I wish "pick another color" put a second color to the right of the first
instead of replacing it.

~~~
schapman623
Hmm, that's a good idea. I'll play around with that.

------
Pistos2
This is well done, though I was also befuddled at first by the spinners on
hover.

See also:

<http://www.colorschemegenerator.com/index-black.htm>

<http://colorschemedesigner.com/>

<http://www.degraeve.com/color-palette/> \- Generate a palette from an image

------
watty
I just use ColorCop and drag the slider up and down to change luminosity.

That "ribbon" design is becoming popular... <http://0to255.com/>
<http://blog.metalabdesign.com/> <http://www.movenetworks.com/>

------
callmeed
This is great. With CSS gradients, borders and text shadows, you can at least
start some nice interfaces without any background images.

------
tripngroove
Here's a great one that converts between color modes, lets you step up or down
mathematical increments by clicking, and gives you a full-window preview while
you work. I use it all the time.

<http://www.drpeterjones.com/colorcalc/>

------
Keyframe
I just use <http://kuler.adobe.com> It's great!

~~~
nick-dap
I find <http://www.colourlovers.com> much better all around.

I've struggled with Kuler for a while. Its just too slow and cumbersome (try
copy pasting to Photoshop and back). The reason is of course that its all in
Flash. There is a built-in Kuler toolbox in Photoshop, but that's as slow and
cumbersome as the site.

~~~
Keyframe
Seems nice, I'll try it out!

------
ph0rque
hmmmm.... unfortunately, #baddad is a nice color, while #fabdad isn't IMO.

------
bmelton
I don't usually try to make pointless posts, but this is a BEAUTIFUL
application, and there is almost no aspect of it that I do not love, even if I
will likely never use it.

------
gren
That's cool but useless when using Sass <http://sass-lang.com/>

------
JoeAltmaier
Any app that needs the back button to fish around, could be improved by NOT
needing the back button.

------
mufumbo
my only suggestion is to be able to have my "saved colors" in the browser
cookie. when i click it can add it to a fifo list :)

------
jacktang
it is not well supported in Chrome(debian)

~~~
schapman623
Sorry about that. I'll be cleaning up browser compatibility in the next few
days.

